# Conditions: RMNP/Hallet Peak



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Ahhh spring time in the park*

old old stomping grounds. Have you skiied McHenry's Notch yet?
Two weeks and car skiing Sundance perhaps a P-Buzz gathering?


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Ahhh spring time in the park*



whip said:


> old old stomping grounds. Have you skiied McHenry's Notch yet?
> Two weeks and car skiing Sundance perhaps a P-Buzz gathering?


I have not skied McHenry's. I'm embarrassed to say that this was about my 4th time in the Park since '87. I have skied the Dragon's Tail and the Trough. I'll be headed towards the San Juan in 2 week[end]s. I'm hoping to hit Shavano and/or Handies on the way down....

--Chris


----------

